# Oriental Trading -- Free Shipping for Presidents Day



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Oriental Trading -- Free Shipping for Presidents Day -- EXTENDED 2 DAYS*

Free Shipping on any order, no minimum, over at Oriental Trading today in celebration of President's Day. Use Code FREEINFEB16. Expires tonight at 11:59pm CST. Additional details on website.


UPDATE: New email saying President's Day Sale extended 2 more days. Same Promo Code. Expires Thursday, 2/18 @ 11:59pm CST.


----------

